# Trade up your Warner DVD's for Blu-Ray's for $5



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

Warner is running the special again. You send them your DVD's and then send you the Blu-Ray for $5:

http://www.dvd2blu.com


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

For those folks looking to migrate to Blu Ray...this is a good deal.


----------



## BobaBird (Mar 31, 2002)

For a few of these I could make use of an ld2blu offer.


----------



## fluffybear (Jun 19, 2004)

Thanks for the information. I'll have to go through the DVD collection later on and see how many DVD's I have which are eligible for upgrade.

Now, if Universal or 20th Century would do something, I'd be really happy..


----------



## bidger (Nov 19, 2005)

For those familiar with this program, they ask that you send the DVD discs only. Is it just the Blu-ray disc they send back, or do they include the BD case?


----------



## elaclair (Jun 18, 2004)

bidger said:


> For those familiar with this program, they ask that you send the DVD discs only. Is it just the Blu-ray disc they send back, or do they include the BD case?


What you get back is the full retail product, shrink-wrap and all.


----------



## bidger (Nov 19, 2005)

Thanks kindly, elaclair. Now I just have to find my copy of "2001: A Space Odyssey".


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

fluffybear said:


> Now, if Universal or 20th Century would do something, I'd be really happy..


Many of us have been hoping they would follow the lead and do the same thing.


----------



## cadet502 (Jun 17, 2005)

The list they offer is not very extensive. Only 91 titles.

I only found 3 DVD's in my collection that are on the list, but it would have been nice if Contact, Twister and the Harry Potters had been included. 



.


----------



## fluffybear (Jun 19, 2004)

cadet502 said:


> The list they offer is not very extensive. Only 91 titles.
> 
> I only found 3 DVD's in my collection that are on the list, but it would have been nice if Contact, Twister and the Harry Potters had been included.
> 
> .


I found 7. need just 1 more in order to get free shipping


----------



## elaclair (Jun 18, 2004)

fluffybear said:


> I found 7. need just 1 more in order to get free shipping


My problem exactly...though if they'd take my LaserDiscs in trade, I've got 4 more I could trade in....


----------



## fluffybear (Jun 19, 2004)

elaclair said:


> My problem exactly...though if they'd take my LaserDiscs in trade, I've got 4 more I could trade in....


If they would take my VHS tapes, I'd have no problem getting a couple of more.


----------

